# You may be overpaying in Tauranga, New Zealand.



## Rutts (Jun 28, 2005)

Be warned, if a local business leader has his way he will be treating cruise ship passangers and crew like sheep and suggests to local retailers to fleece them with a 30% mark up on goods.

People, remember Auckland is just to the north of Tauranga and Napier/Wellington are to the South should you be on a cruise taking in New Zealand ports and wish to buy something.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/4823644a34.html


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

While on vacation in Curacao a few years back, my wife had her eye on some material in a dress shop, lets say it was a $100, when a cruise ship came in it went up to $175 and when ship left back to $100, so the idea is not new.


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

Just goes to show that you cannot trust these North Islanders. No fleecing on the main land (South Island)!!


----------



## J Boyde (Apr 7, 2005)

Mt Maunganui is now another area that has grown like Australias Gold Coast. The mount is now an expensive place, just like the Gold Coast. All set up to make money for the visitors
Jim B


----------



## Rutts (Jun 28, 2005)

Scotty,

You can't tell me they don't bump up prices in places like ....Queenstown.
If they do at least they had the decency not to mention it in the press.

When you are referring to North Islanders, presume you are talking about those people south of the Bombay Hills


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Scotty, it is all fleece down there but I must admit, having lived in the Tauranga area there is an element of the Gold Coast outlook especially at Mount Maunganui where the ships berth.
tauranga is known as the place to live if you are newly wed or nearly dead

Bob


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

Rutts said:


> Scotty,
> 
> You can't tell me they don't bump up prices in places like ....Queenstown.
> If they do at least they had the decency not to mention it in the press.
> ...


Of course. You know what Aucklanders are classed as!!
In Queenstown the landlords are charging so much the poor retailer goes out of business regardless of profit.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

No different here on the Isle of Wight in the big seaside resorts. Holidaymakers pay far more for a range of things than in areas away from the main stream of tourists. Whether that fleecing them or not is open to debate as many business depend on seasonal income, and I am sure Tauranga only get cruise ships in the summer season?. In fact, when I lived in NZ the very thought of passenger ships visiting Tauranga at all was unheard of. 

When working for P&O passengers were ripped off at almost every port and I have seen it on recent cruises. So what they are doing in Tauranga is no different to anywhere else over the years. 

Whether it is wrong?. Well, that is an entirely different matter. If we were struggling to keep a business going, and cruise passengers came along, what would we do?. Be fair to them charging them the same as locals who may be struggling to make ends meet, or make hay while the sun shines from those who most likely are not exactly on the bread line for being able to afford a cruise in the first place. After all, go aboard these ships and the shops on board rip you off left right and centre, and so do the bars. On Aurora I paid £15 for a bottle of wine at dinner. Shore side the same thing was £7.50. So if cruise companies can rip their passengers off, why can't shops shore side?.

Many cruise passengers are not rich, often saving for years for one cruise or spending beyond their means like me, others are very rich. None are in the same boat so as to speak. But shops shore side do not know that, tarring them all with the same brush. It is the same here on the island, elderly people coming here, certainly not rich along with families struggling to make ends meet, but trying to get away for a break. They too have to pay over the odds for the same thing they would get at home, but paying for the pleasure of the area they are in.

It is the same at football matches. At Pompey inside the ground it costs £1.99 for exactly the same bottled drink that is 99p in a Tesco shop opposite the ground. 

This kind of thing is everywhere.

David


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

Up here on the Isle of Skye you get robbed whether you are a tourist or not(*)) . To be serious I can never recall prices being different for tourists or locals, I have been in other parts of the UK where I have been aware of some greedy shopkeepers etc charging tourists more.


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

To think when I was at sea I had only to worry about a few Arabs or Indians ripping me off now people from my own country are too. 

Yes I would have to agree NZ starts south of the Bombays.


----------



## sfgray (Apr 17, 2008)

We do it a bit different at our Nautical Shop, which is located just up the street from the Los Angeles World Cruise Terminal. We give them a 10% discount.

Scott.


----------



## SailingAndy (Jan 5, 2009)

To bring in a commercial element I once read in an economics textbook. 

Is this not just the local market in Tauranga working efficiently? i.e. Supply and demand.

If demand is low prices are low. If a cruise ship arrives in town then the influx of new customers causes demand to suddenly increase, therefore prices should rise accordingly. However if the rise too far nobody will buy anything. The same happens on the Isle of Wight in busy times. 

I think the only issue here is the tone of the article. It does appear somewhat cynical and I'm sure the shop keepers do not need to be told how to run their business. 

I for one do not mind paying a slight premium for stuff in tourist areas. I think it helps the locals who live in the area and the businesses that make the area pleasant to visit. I'll try and buy local produce and I'll avoid big chain stores and restaurants. If I feel I am being fleeced I probably won't buy anything. Whether I get this right I'm not sure.

Andy


----------



## PhilColebrook (Aug 7, 2006)

raybnz said:


> To think when I was at sea I had only to worry about a few Arabs or Indians ripping me off now people from my own country are too.
> 
> .


The tourist pricing is just market forces! New Zealanders know all about that.


----------



## trucker (Oct 6, 2008)

*footie*



Pompeyfan said:


> No different here on the Isle of Wight in the big seaside resorts. Holidaymakers pay far more for a range of things than in areas away from the main stream of tourists. Whether that fleecing them or not is open to debate as many business depend on seasonal income, and I am sure Tauranga only get cruise ships in the summer season?. In fact, when I lived in NZ the very thought of passenger ships visiting Tauranga at all was unheard of.
> 
> When working for P&O passengers were ripped off at almost every port and I have seen it on recent cruises. So what they are doing in Tauranga is no different to anywhere else over the years.
> 
> ...


sorry pompeyfan but i didn,t know where to add this post.see pompy went out of the cup.it,s a pity for the fans as they are so loyal .just like newcastle.see newcastle are after your goalkeeper.Given is off to man.c.watched a great game yesterday at gateshead.3-0.to gateshead,against solihull.(Thumb)


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

trucker said:


> sorry pompeyfan but i didn,t know where to add this post.see pompy went out of the cup.it,s a pity for the fans as they are so loyal .just like newcastle.see newcastle are after your goalkeeper.Given is off to man.c.watched a great game yesterday at gateshead.3-0.to gateshead,against solihull.(Thumb)


It was a typical cup game, Swansea were up for it, and our manager played the wrong tactics with just one front man. Total nonsense for a Championship side. By the time Adams changed it round, it was too late. He brought in a recognised winger and played him in midfield and a striker on the wing. Total madness. I think the fans will soon turn on Adams. We had a great chance to proceed further as holders, and blew it. We were all gutted. As for Jamo, I certainly hope we don't lose him. If we do, we will almost certainly go down, we have no cover at all. 

Sorry to others for going off thread in answer to Trucker, but I did live in NZ, and often talked Pompey matters there!. 

David


----------

